# Mosquito Lagoon 2-20-10



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Not a whole lot to report, but here goes. I hit quite a few dock lights early and only saw a few small sheepsheads. No trout, blues, ladys, or even shrimp for that matter were moving around. It was spooky quiet on the water except for a few flippers spouting off. The water was low and getting lower and running about 53 degrees. Not exactly what I was hoping for when I got up that early. :'(
Anyways, I picked up Austin and his brother Chad at daylight and started our hunt for the reds. After bumping around some mullet, a couple singles, and one small school of fish with no love, we headed down to Hong Kong flats area for the ECC meet-n-greet. We were a tad early, so Chad jumped on the platform to see how the boat poled. Not even 2 minutes in, Chad says fish, a tail pops up, casts fly, I'm bit, Austin's bit. Woohoo, boys. We got ourselves a double header. After some ducking, dodging, and front deck dancing, we get both fish in the boat for some pics and high fives. This was Austin's first red over 30"s(10lbs) and I tied my PB at 29"s(8lbs). These were the first reds onthe new boat and the first double up for either of us. We tried hard to get Chad on one, but the fish were pretty worked up by this time. We'll get them next time tho.
It was a good day of fising with a couple fine young men.
Oh yeah, FishBites was the sponsor of the photo tourney, so that explains the promo shot.
















You can kinda see the school pushing away out of my left ear there. 60-80 fish easy.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Not a whole lot to report, but here goes. I hit quite a few dock lights early and only saw a few small sheepsheads. No trout, blues, ladys, or even shrimp for that matter were moving around. It was spooky quiet on the water except for a few flippers spouting off. The water was low and getting lower and running about 53 degrees. Not exactly what I was hoping for when I got up that early. :'(
> Anyways, I picked up Austin and his brother Chad at daylight and started our hunt for the reds. After bumping around some mullet, a couple singles, and one small school of fish with no love, we headed down to Hong Kong flats area for the ECC meet-n-greet. We were a tad early, so Chad jumped on the platform to see how the boat poled. Not even 2 minutes in, Chad says fish, a tail pops up, casts fly, I'm bit, Austin's bit. Woohoo, boys. We got ourselves a double header. After some ducking, dodging, and front deck dancing, we get both fish in the boat for some pics and high fives. This was Austin's first red over 30"s(10lbs) and I tied my PB at 29"s(8lbs). These were the first reds onthe new boat and the first double up for either of us. We tried hard to get Chad on one, but the fish were pretty worked up by this time. We'll get them next time tho.
> It was a good day of fising with a couple fine young men.
> Oh yeah, FishBites was the sponsor of the photo tourney, so that explains the promo shot.
> ...


Nice double up! And PR's


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great 1st fishing report from the new boat.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Great 1st fishing report from the new boat.


Yea, great job...but I did catch the first fish from your boat 

BTW are those your gradkids???


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> > Great 1st fishing report from the new boat.
> 
> 
> Yea, great job...but I did catch the first fish from your boat
> ...


The first 2 fish actually. :-/

Those boys are basically the same age as my two, but wanted to fish instead of playing video games. Weird.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Love it, Catch 'em on fly and then take the promo shot [smiley=bravo.gif]. Congrats on slimming the new boat with a double header on fly no less(again, a notable feet). Makes me miss my (had been) regular fly fishing partner down in Miami :-[. 

Tight Loops,
Dan


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> > Great 1st fishing report from the new boat.
> 
> 
> Yea, great job...but I did catch the first fish from your boat
> ...


Haha We aren't related

Kevin hooked us up with Jason for the ECC bash b/c we are boatless right now(Sold the Gladesmen... Caimen on order!!! )

Jason thanks again we had a great day on the water

did you get all the pics?...my email server was giving me hell sending em all


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Got them Austin. Thanks

They were 2Mb each, so that's probably why they were fun to send.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Got them Austin. Thanks
> 
> They were 2Mb each, so that's probably why they were fun to send.


Yeah, that will get you about 3 per email, lol


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Yea I figured that out the hard way with trial and error.

Richard,
Did you get my email about fishing before the Drake's Fly Fishing Film Tour stop in Tampa?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Nope, [email protected]


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sent!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice going Jason!  That new boat is definitely working for you, what with the personal firsts and bests you've posted so far. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------

